# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  проблема с настройкой локальной сети между двух компьютеров

## филин

помогите пожалуйста, у меня с другом на этаж выше проведена локальная сеть. У него всё работает нормально, а у меня пишет сначало такие слова "Получение сетевого адреса", а потом выдаёт табличку с натписью "Подключение ограничено или отсутствует" - что делать, извились на нет. Пожалуйста помогите

----------


## Виктор Ротанов

У вас проблемы с получением адреса по dhcp.
Забейте статичные ip адреса, например 192.168.16.1 себе и 192.168.16.2 соседу должно помочь если конечно дело не в криво обжатом. про кабеля читать здесь www.hub.ru

----------


## Xonix

Здравствуйте.
Проблема у меня возникла по сути глупая.
Итак, есть 2 компьютера. На одном Win2k, на другом WinXP. Соединены напрямую через кабель витой пары.
Задано адресное пространство сети 192.168.1.1 (2k) и 192.168.1.2 (XP). Маска подсети 255.255.255.0
Оба в одной рабочей группе, пингуются без ошибок и потерь. На обоих заданы общие ресурсы.
А заключается проблема в том, что в сетевом окружении всё пусто: ни общих ресурсов, ни самих компьютеров. Никак данные с одной машины на другую не передать.
Что же ещё сделать осталось?..

----------


## Terror

> Здравствуйте.
> Проблема у меня возникла по сути глупая.
> Итак, есть 2 компьютера. На одном Win2k, на другом WinXP. Соединены напрямую через кабель витой пары.
> Задано адресное пространство сети 192.168.1.1 (2k) и 192.168.1.2 (XP). Маска подсети 255.255.255.0
> Оба в одной рабочей группе, пингуются без ошибок и потерь. На обоих заданы общие ресурсы.
> А заключается проблема в том, что в сетевом окружении всё пусто: ни общих ресурсов, ни самих компьютеров. Никак данные с одной машины на другую не передать.
> Что же ещё сделать осталось?..


Проверьте кабель http://www.desnogorsk.net/connect_2_computer
В вашем случае комп-комп
(к данному сайту никакого отношения не имею:) )

----------


## avvdark

стоят фаерволы или антивири?

----------


## Злой Кукловод

Один раз написал, но мессага куда-то пропала...   :(



> Проверьте кабель


Кабели не причем, если все пингуется.




> стоят фаерволы или антивири?


Тоже непричем. 




> Здравствуйте.
> А заключается проблема в том, что в сетевом окружении всё пусто: ни общих ресурсов, ни самих компьютеров. Никак данные с одной машины на другую не передать.
> Что же ещё сделать осталось?..


Если компа всего два - они будут долго отдупляться в кеш сетевого, особенно при маске /24.
Ссужайте маску, чтоб "в пустоту" пакеты не адресовались. Можно прописать по старинке lmhosts в корнях. Можно запустить поиск в сетевом окружении на имя компа соседа и по найденному кликнуть - и так раза три- четыре - и он появится. Можно скриптик написать который сам это сделает. НО!
Самый простой способ при известном ip - ламерский - ярлык на рабочий стол, а в ем вместо пути - ip соседа. Кликаешь пару раз в ярлык - попадаешь к соседу. Ну, есс-но если доступ дан на ресы.

----------


## Shot

Проблема *скорее всего* в том что у вас не работает служба "Обозреватель компьютеров". Попробуйте её включить через services.msc, если же она самопроизвольно отключается, то нужно включить службу Windows Firewall/ICS, из за которой отключется Обозреватель(глюк мелкософта, есть хотфикс, но я ставить не стал :)) ), и после включения файервола вручную отключить брэндмауэр.

----------

